# Intel Atom N270 Overclocked to 2385MHz, Probably the Fastest Atom Ever



## malware (Nov 25, 2008)

Have you ever thought of overclocking your shiny little netbook, probably not, but here's what might happen if you're wondering. In my humble opinion this is ridiculous, but it's possible. Overclocking experts from Team Australia, using an ordinary MSI Wind U100 netbook and a single Kingston 2GB DDR2 667Mhz SO-DIMM, have done the unthinkable, overclock the hell out of an Intel Atom N270 netbook processor. If you remember, MSI recently released a v1.09 BIOS for the Wind that allows overclocking. That's exactly what Team AU have done, dismantle an MSI Wind netbook, put some LN2 cooling and use the latest BIOS to max the Intel Atom CPU frequency. The end result is pretty good, they've managed to push the poor 1.6GHz Atom N270 CPU to an amazing 2385MHz (FSB 199 x 12 multiplier) and take a CPU-Z snapshot. There's really no point in doing that, but it's pure fun. The full discussion thread for this insane experiment is posted over at XtremeSystems. 



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Nov 25, 2008)

now only if it came at that speed out of the box


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 25, 2008)

Why did they need ln2 for this lol


----------



## smartali89 (Nov 25, 2008)

didn't they post the scores ?
how much performance gain they got ??


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 25, 2008)

ln2 for 785mhz, fun yeah but wouldn't that be possible with air.


----------



## Basard (Nov 25, 2008)

lol, i just threw a turd thru the air! fastest turd ever!!!!


nah, jk, this is kinda cool


----------



## Steevo (Nov 25, 2008)

My sansa self overclocks, without LN or any other form of cooling. 80Mhz FTW!


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 25, 2008)

There only 2 possible reasons for doing this:

1. Extreme boredom and $400 + ln2 costs to waste.

2. Actually thinking this would prove to be a good, useful idea.

Both of which seem to be a waste, they should be pushing an i7 with ln2.


----------



## ascstinger (Nov 25, 2008)

you forgot the third

3. Just for a good time and to try something different.


----------



## daehxxiD (Nov 25, 2008)

But using ln2 for this is pretty much overkill; I think this should have been easily doable with an above avarage Desktop-aircooler (I mean one of those monsters with 8 heatpipes and whatnot); I mean, I got my Pentium M from 1.7 ghz to 2.2ghz no sweat with the default coolingsystem of the Laptop, so what is so special about getting a "not so hot" Atom to those speeds?


----------



## OnBoard (Nov 25, 2008)

Fastest Atom ever, so it might be as fast as slowest Celeron now, whee


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 25, 2008)

The reason LN2 was required was because the voltage on the processor can't be increased, so the only way to allow "stable" overclocking is to lower the operating temperature.

As for the usefulness, when is any overclocking done with LN2 every considered useful?  They did it because no one else has, and to hold the N270 overclocking record.


----------



## daehxxiD (Nov 25, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> The reason LN2 was required was because the voltage on the processor can't be increased, so the only way to allow "stable" overclocking is to lower the operating temperature.
> 
> As for the usefulness, when is any overclocking done with LN2 every considered useful?  They did it because no one else has, and to hold the N270 overclocking record.



I see, thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 25, 2008)

Now this is what I call hardcore! lol.


----------



## regan1985 (Nov 25, 2008)

i think its its a good idea! we all like overclocking so why not do somthing different! if you could run it on air then thats kool coz every little helps! interests me as im looking into getting myself a little atom /asus notebook


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 25, 2008)

Bloody aussies...  we do some stupid shit 

They musta been pretty bored.


----------



## bim27142 (Nov 26, 2008)

woohooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disparia (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice!

I can relate, because I want to WC my daughter's Phenom / 790GX rig. Maybe get HD 3300 record?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 26, 2008)

when i read about this on XS (yesterday) he is going to do a hardmod on the mobo for the chipset and cpu volts


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 26, 2008)

just i want see how much can overclock it in air


----------

